

The Stack Overflow Disease - jeanlucas
https://medium.com/developers-writing/the-stack-overflow-disease-other-related-illnesses-a1dfd48d86b1

======
dmfdmf
Stack Overflow Disease: This question is closed by the moderator because users
are discussing it.

